# Helmet_S' new site / blog....



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I just realized that Jason from Missouri (Helmet_S) created a new website / blog over at:

http://www.missourihuntersjournal.com/

Maybe he was too bashful to mention it out here, but it looks like a good read to me so I thought I would share. He's shared a lot with us out here.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Well written blog.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I enjoyed it.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

youngdon said:


> I enjoyed it.


It is good stuff! Don't forget to CONTINUE enjoying it.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks guys. I actually hadn't shared it with you guys yet as I was trying to pretty it up a bit. There isn't alot of stuff there yet but I am working on it. It is actually my first blog and I am totally new to it. I started it trying to prepare for launching another webiste that will be more for a business type adventure for me. There will be more on that shortly as I am sure you guys will like what I am getting into as it might be a benefit to us hunters.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I tried to leave you an "atta boy" and it wouldn't take. So I'll do it here "atta boy" helmet, throw us a post whenever you put up new material so's we don't miss anything.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

I posted some new content on my Blog. It is on chosing a caliber to coyote hunt with.

http://www.missourihuntersjournal.com/2011/02/how-to-chose-cailber-for-coyote-hunting.html

Let me know what you guys think. Feel free to leave me some comments on the site. Thanks guys.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Good stuff Jason.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Very well written, enjoyed them both.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I agree I've read them both, but it wouldn't let me leave a comment the first time. I think that it took this time around.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

I don't see that anyone has left any comments. My wife said that she also had issues leaving a comment. I wonder what is going on? Anyone have any experience with comment problems on blogs?


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Helmet_S said:


> I don't see that anyone has left any comments. My wife said that she also had issues leaving a comment. I wonder what is going on? Anyone have any experience with comment problems on blogs?


Blogs are pretty straight forward, more-so even than forums.

I had no issue on yours. Posted a test comment....


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks Chris Your comment worked fine. Not sure what other issues people are having.


----------

